# Dog Park Scare



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

ok im in panic mode i need help I took yoda to dog park today and this stupid stupid man brought his dog that he said had parvo omg what do i do i bleaced everthing i could used alchol on the ever thing i couldnt and bathed yoda he is up to date with all shots help i will never go back


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

oh yea i wont let yoda down either


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

That is what I was thinking to.I cant beleave some one would even joke about that.I pourd alchol all over my truck Like a gallon OMG I have yoda in the kitchen in a Xpen and poor little guy does not understand .I think I will call the vet even I need to fine a new one I just dont like the one I have taken him to . I want a new Vet thanks


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OK I call the vet and they told me Yoda should be ok just to keep an eye on him.Since he has had all his shots and to bleach every thing that I can.I sure hope he will be ok.Tanks for helping me out on this .I prob. freaked out a little I know what happens with it thats why i just couldnt think straight I was so upset about it


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Susan...I moved your posts to this thread about Yoda. That way we could keep the other one about showing. I was going to pm you, but you dont have that option turned on. If you go to your User CP, you can check allow users to send me a private message. A lot of people communicate that way.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OK I went there and I cant fine check all users its uncer usercp?


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry about posting in the conformation area thank you for moving it fo rme


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Go to User CP
Then on the left go to Edit Options
Scroll down it will say Private Messaging. There is a box that says Enable Private Messaging that should be checked. Try that. If you cant find it, Ill do it for you. 
Thanks!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

thank you I will go there


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok it is check and the other are all check too except for only buddy list that one is uncheck


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OK I called the vet he said that Yoda should be ok that I need to keep an eye on him .So since I need to keep an eye on hm does that mean he cant go any where like i am thinking like to petmart when I do go does he need to stay home for how long I heard some where that it is a 14 day waiting period does any one know about that.Or should I recall my vet?


----------

